# Hi from The Netherlands



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## lasdar (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome.

Too bad I don't read Dutch, I bet your journal is a very interesting read.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
My parents were from the Netherlands too 

I will read it cause I read a little Dutch 
and I can speak Dutch I just can't write it


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! I hope your move goes well.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcome.

My plan is to translate my training diary some day.... But I haven't done a lot of updates in Dutch. But is is on my 'to do list'. First things first: emigrating.:happydance:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with coming to Canada


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Yesterday we booked our one way tickets for our family and our 2 cats.:happydance:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea what about your horse


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

It is almost sure that she comes too. But I still have not clear what the total costs are... Still working one that one.:?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your move to here


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

It is very exiting now we have booked our one way tickets to Vancouver. I have some quotations from the trans atlantic horse transport businesses.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome!

Where in NL are you? I'm about ten mins away from Venlo/Roermond!


----------

